# Wife has smashed new car within 3 days, Please recommend garages for Bodywork repair



## leedsatlanta (Sep 26, 2016)

Just got a 2013 Ford Edge on Monday, my wife drove it out of our basement car park this morning and did not see a pillar!

End result being a dented and scratched ack door panel and bent/scratched wheel arch 

Can anyone recommend a good body shop please?

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Saluki in Al Quoz

As k for Mark.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

2nd'ed Saluki. 

Always dealt with Anton myself, you can have an honest conversation about what needs doing before it's done.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

"wife":ballchain: ?

Aye, right.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Who will repair the pillar


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have a similar scenario.

1. Do I need a police report to get the car fixed (scratched front door - own fault)?
2. Do I need to go through insurance (my deductible will definitely be higher than cost of fixing )
3. Need a minor paint job to cover the scratch (Lexus), still recommend Al-Saluki?

Thanks


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

miky348 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar scenario.
> 
> ...


you need police report for even minor paint job , you can get it from some petrol station for 40AED, and dont go for insurance for minor works .


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rocker91 said:


> you need police report for even minor paint job , you can get it from some petrol station for 40AED, and dont go for insurance for minor works .


Many garages now offer "smart repairs" for small scratches and bumps - you don't need a police report for these.


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Many garages now offer "smart repairs" for small scratches and bumps - you don't need a police report for these.


Yes, it depends on the garage there are many garage which do accident repair without any papers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rocker91 said:


> Yes, it depends on the garage there are many garage which do accident repair without any papers


So that fully contradicts your earlier statement!


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> So that fully contradicts your earlier statement!


well those are done illegally


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rocker91 said:


> well those are done illegally


Excuse me - please check your facts before making these type of statements.
Smart repairs that are offered by the vehicle main dealers are perfectly legal and - as previously stated, do not require a police report.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rocker91 said:


> well those are done illegally


As long as you are paying yourself, it's perfectly fine. You need the report to make a claim through the insurers (yours or the other party).


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> As long as you are paying yourself, it's perfectly fine. You need the report to make a claim through the insurers (yours or the other party).


yes you need paint permit paper which normally the garage you are repairing gets it ,the other one saeed accident report is not needed for minor works


----------

